# good motivation.  other than the clip of john cena.



## heavydeads83 (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## JOMO (Jun 1, 2013)

Sickkk! 

I need to grow a powerful beard ASAP.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thats good shit man. I'm gonna eat and go to the gym!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 3, 2013)

damn good vid..   I love watching these before I go to the gym.   TNE+Youtube vids = RESULTS lol


----------



## chuckzilla (Nov 17, 2013)

very cool video


----------

